# quarantine - of sperm, embryos etc



## sazzasarah (Jun 29, 2010)

hello
I think I understand this but can someone tell me if I'm being dumb?  

In the UK...

If we do a cycle of IVF and get embryos, the safest thing is to keep them, and wait 6 months then have another HIV/hep etc test  - then that counts as a quarantine period and we can do FET cycles.

OR - we could quarantine sperm now, and use it in a fresh cycle with surrogate in 6 months? And then she wouldn't have to worry about exposure to disease (but how about the eggs, does that not matter?)

OR - if our surrogate was prepared to, she could sign a waiver now (if the clinic agreed) and do a fresh cycle?

Is that the 3 options?


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi. Yes those are your options, when I did Surrogacy I always wanted to work with a couple that either were able to go straight away ie, the embroyo's had already gone through their quentine period or were able to use fresh transfer straight away. Best of luck in finding a Surrogate and starting treatment xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i know when i did an egg share cycle as  recipient in UK the eggs were used that day, but when using a known sperm donor we had to freeze for 6 months


----------

